# Criação site em joomla



## ijv (15 Ago 2012 às 13:29)

Boa tarde a todos, gostaria de saber se existe alguém por aqui que possa se disponibilizar a ajudar a fazer umas configurações. 
Estou a tentar mudar o meu site para a plataforma joomla.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 14:39)

Second round!
Lembra-se que já no ano passado pediu esta ajuda?
Ajuda em novo modelo de Site

Eu gostaria de ajudar, se puder. Tem alguma dúvida em específico? Algum bocado de programação onde esteja a empancar? Eu nunca implementei nenhum site em joomla ou outro serviço qualquer. O que faço, faço manualmente no meu servidor. Nem sempre fica 100% bem configurado, provavelmente por não experimentar em todos os browsers, pois alguns têm certas manias em interpretar CSS.


----------



## ijv (8 Set 2012 às 17:58)

Pois não repare que tinha criado um post anteriormente. neste momento ja tenho o site online em joomla. Podera nao estar 100% pois nao tenho muitos conhecimentos em programação.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 18:15)

ijv disse:


> Pois não repare que tinha criado um post anteriormente. neste momento ja tenho o site online em joomla. Podera nao estar 100% pois nao tenho muitos conhecimentos em programação.



Ah, pois, claro que tem. Eu já não me lembrava, eu até já o tinha visitado há pouco tempo quando vi o anúncio em "Projecto meteocasas" e gostei. Bem acessível, como eu gosto  e com a informação necessária


----------

